# thinking of moving to javea please read and if u can help great x



## dionne&lee

Our names are Lee and Dionne we have 3 young children aged 6, 4, and 2.
We have recently returned from Javea from a holiday and fell in love with the area and the people. We are now looking at relocating from the UK to Javea.
We are looking at coming out during September and October this year, then also spending 2 months in April and May 2012 in Javea. We want to research schools, jobs and the various areas of Javea, ready for when move out permanently later in 2012, possible earlier if we can arrange everything.
We are looking for somewhere to rent for September and October also April and May, any ideas or numbers would be grateful, 3 or 4 bed close to Javea as Dionne does not drive so for schools etc.
Could anyone also please help with giving us ideas on Javea urbanizations and areas we might want to look at, I know there seems to be a lot to rent in areas like benitatxell, Moraira, Javea with all the urbanizations like urbanization isla la, or parque cala Blanca, does anyone have any suggestions on what area’s we could look at please, and any other information we might need to consider and any help you can offer will be gratefully recieved x

Many thanks for taking time to read this and hope to have some replies soon

Lee Dionne xx


----------



## xabiaxica

dionne&lee said:


> Our names are Lee and Dionne we have 3 young children aged 6, 4, and 2.
> We have recently returned from Javea from a holiday and fell in love with the area and the people. We are now looking at relocating from the UK to Javea.
> We are looking at coming out during September and October this year, then also spending 2 months in April and May 2012 in Javea. We want to research schools, jobs and the various areas of Javea, ready for when move out permanently later in 2012, possible earlier if we can arrange everything.
> We are looking for somewhere to rent for September and October also April and May, any ideas or numbers would be grateful, 3 or 4 bed close to Javea as Dionne does not drive so for schools etc.
> Could anyone also please help with giving us ideas on Javea urbanizations and areas we might want to look at, I know there seems to be a lot to rent in areas like benitatxell, Moraira, Javea with all the urbanizations like urbanization isla la, or parque cala Blanca, does anyone have any suggestions on what area’s we could look at please, and any other information we might need to consider and any help you can offer will be gratefully recieved x
> 
> Many thanks for taking time to read this and hope to have some replies soon
> 
> Lee Dionne xx


Hi & welcome

you sound like me nearly 12 years ago!!

it took us another 4 years of planning, but we finally got here getting on for 8 years ago

I don't drive either, and after a bit of moving around different areas of the town we finally settled in the port - I can walk/cycle to anything I want from there, both the Arenal end & the old town, my younger dd gets the school bus to the Arenal primary school & my older one walks to the secondary school

we have at least 2 other mums who live in Jávea on the forum -we see each other regularly

La Isla - do you mean the one back from the Arenal beach? I used to know people who rented there - they quite liked it

Cala Blanca is nice - though the north facing bugalows are apparently very damp

your kids are a great age for the state school system, and I've never heard anything against any of the Jávea schools, though I'm biased & think the Arenal Primary is the best

what are you planning to do here?

will you be looking for work, bringing a business with you or will one of you be working abroad, as so many of our OHs do?

eta - just saw you are asking about jobs..................that would be the bad news................there really isn't much at all, if anything


----------



## jojo

The job situation, even if you're totally fluent is very grim, if you read some of the other posts on here, you'll see that there are some major demonstrations and problems finding work. So its best to come over, do some research and some factfinding. Its probably best to look at the cheapest possible property to start with so that you can keep your overheads to a minimum and not run out of any buffer you bring with you too soon. Your children should settle quite well into Spanish schools tho, the younger the better - as the little ones seem to pick up the language much quicker than older ones



Jo xxx


----------



## dionne&lee

Hiya Chica, hope we r doing this right..lol.. a little hard to navigate round the site. 

My partner Lee is a fully qualified chef and master baker, have to spell that last 1 rite..lol. but we both only have basic spanish, we wood be looking for work unfortunatly. I'm a bit of a jack of all trades and will turn my hand to anything although I have no qualifications. 
Please can I ask what age can the children go in to full-time education, we have been told from the age of 2 is this correct. I wood luv for my 3 children to go to a spanish speaking school as it will help them a lot more I think. 1 of the main resons we are moving is that we find we do not spend enough time with the children, even tho we were on holiday, we spent a lot more time doing things and playing with the kids a whole lot more, there is a lot more to do on your doorstep in spain, evry 1 is so happy and helpfull like it used to be in uk wen I was younger, now it seems people have no time for any 1 in U.K unless it involves getting sumthing out of it for their selves, not the place we want to bring up our children..xxx


----------



## dionne&lee

Hi Jo, 
We r looking at wat we think is very cheap property but not cheap and cheerful gladly, lol. 

hopfully we will get a little more insight wen we cum back out in september. I think the biggest problem will be the job front as u say..xxx


----------



## jojo

dionne&lee said:


> Hiya Chica, hope we r doing this right..lol.. a little hard to navigate round the site.
> 
> My partner Lee is a fully qualified chef and master baker, have to spell that last 1 rite..lol. but we both only have basic spanish, we wood be looking for work unfortunatly. I'm a bit of a jack of all trades and will turn my hand to anything although I have no qualifications.
> Please can I ask what age can the children go in to full-time education, we have been told from the age of 2 is this correct. I wood luv for my 3 children to go to a spanish speaking school as it will help them a lot more I think. 1 of the main resons we are moving is that we find we do not spend enough time with the children, even tho we were on holiday, we spent a lot more time doing things and playing with the kids a whole lot more, there is a lot more to do on your doorstep in spain, evry 1 is so happy and helpfull like it used to be in uk wen I was younger, now it seems people have no time for any 1 in U.K unless it involves getting sumthing out of it for their selves, not the place we want to bring up our children..xxx


Living here is not like being on holiday! My favourite expression is "same s***, different place" Apart from the washing dries quicker lol! Sadly, if your husband is lucky enough to get work, the hours will be much longer than in the UK and the pay much less so be careful that you're not planning your life around what you did and felt on a holiday - cos living here is nothing like that at all!!

However, that aside, you need to come over a few times and have a good look around. Ask about work, ask about schools and look at the areas objectively with a view to living and working out other ways of financing living here other than hoping to find work. cos its not easy and there are no SS benefits here unless you've paid into the system here!!! I think most British people I know either commute (as my husband does), work from home via the internet (is that a possibility??) or have pensions

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Please,_ please _don't even think of moving to Spain unless you have a guaranteed job beforehand! There are five million unemployed Spanish people in the queue for any jobs there are (and there aren't many), not to mention thousands of ex-pats who have run out of cash!

You will be saying goodbye to child benefit, help with housing costs, and all the other things you take for granted in the UK. If you aren't working and paying into the Spanish social security system, you will have to pay for private health insurance after a year or so. You can only get jobseeker's allowance for three months (if you're lucky).

Yes, it is a great place but not if you haven't got enough to live on!


----------



## xabiaxica

dionne&lee said:


> Hiya Chica, hope we r doing this right..lol.. a little hard to navigate round the site.
> 
> My partner Lee is a fully qualified chef and master baker, have to spell that last 1 rite..lol. but we both only have basic spanish, we wood be looking for work unfortunatly. I'm a bit of a jack of all trades and will turn my hand to anything although I have no qualifications.
> Please can I ask what age can the children go in to full-time education, we have been told from the age of 2 is this correct. I wood luv for my 3 children to go to a spanish speaking school as it will help them a lot more I think. 1 of the main resons we are moving is that we find we do not spend enough time with the children, even tho we were on holiday, we spent a lot more time doing things and playing with the kids a whole lot more, there is a lot more to do on your doorstep in spain, evry 1 is so happy and helpfull like it used to be in uk wen I was younger, now it seems people have no time for any 1 in U.K unless it involves getting sumthing out of it for their selves, not the place we want to bring up our children..xxx


yes, work -that could be the big problem...the spanish owned restaurants tend to employ family- if they can actually afford to 'pay' them that's a bonus - & of course he'd need to speak spanish

the brit owned ones I know don't employ anyone really - except one big one I know - and even that is mostly family working there!

if you're coming in September ask around - knock on every door & ask & bring lots of CVs -it's usually who you know rather than what you know here

have a read of the education 'sticky' thread at the top - it has loads of info about schools - but yes, in Jávea they sometimes can start school at 2 - it's worked out on the year in which they are born (they start during the year they have their 3rd birthday)- a child born in 2008 will be able to start _infantil_ in september 2011

however, obligatory school doesn't start til age 6, so they only get a place if there are enough

as for spending more time with the family - that's what we thought, too - but Spanish working hours actually mean you could well spend less time with the kids. I would never have dreamed of working evenings in the UK - but here I have no choice

here in Jávea the local shops (not the big supemarkets) & offices open at about 10am til 2 then open again at about 4 til maybe 8 or even 10pm in summer (in fact in summer the shops open all day) - so if you were lucky enough to get a job like that...........well I'm sure you get my drift.....

did you go into Iceland while you were in Jávea? - if you did you met just about every brit in Jávea who has a steady job.......and there's a looooooooooooooong waiting list !

I know exactly how you feel about Jávea- that's just one reason we live here, but this isn't really a great time to be coming

if your OH gets a job before you move (with a proper contract), then fantastic- but please don't give up a job & a home in the UK just yet - make it a long term plan, learn more Spanish, keep coming for recces - but please don't burn any bridges there just yet, with the way things are here


----------



## nadineb

Hi We are new to the site, we already have a house in Javea and still have a morgage on it we used to visit 3/4 times a year till we had our daughter who is now 3. We bought the house 5 years ago and are now looking to move two things worry me from what I am reading everywhere and thats work and schools. My partner is a builder and works for homself in the UK, I used to work for BT as a sales manager but took time out and now run a small business from home. Is work really that bad? even for builders, we too were thinking my partner may need to work in england for two weeks of the month but thats not ideal. We really are willing to do anything and realise the money is not the same as the UK. Is it worth coming for a year as a tester. I would also like our daughter to go to a spanish school I have heard the port school is good but how do you converse with the teachers and how will they understand my daughter.
Any advice help etc is very welcome.
We were also wondering if there are a lot of expats there that are around our age give or take 10 years ( i'm 38 by the way)

Nadine


----------



## xabiaxica

nadineb said:


> Hi We are new to the site, we already have a house in Javea and still have a morgage on it we used to visit 3/4 times a year till we had our daughter who is now 3. We bought the house 5 years ago and are now looking to move two things worry me from what I am reading everywhere and thats work and schools. My partner is a builder and works for homself in the UK, I used to work for BT as a sales manager but took time out and now run a small business from home. Is work really that bad? even for builders, we too were thinking my partner may need to work in england for two weeks of the month but thats not ideal. We really are willing to do anything and realise the money is not the same as the UK. Is it worth coming for a year as a tester. I would also like our daughter to go to a spanish school I have heard the port school is good but how do you converse with the teachers and how will they understand my daughter.
> Any advice help etc is very welcome.
> We were also wondering if there are a lot of expats there that are around our age give or take 10 years ( i'm 38 by the way)
> 
> Nadine


hi & welcome

I live in Jávea -I'm a bit older than you (would have been within your limits when we arrived though)

yes, there are expats your age with kids here - though consderably less than a few years ago, simply because there really isn't any work - most of us who are hanging on either have a long established business (although almost certainly struggling) or an income from outside Spain

on the plus side, all the primary schools in Jávea are great - your daughter would pick up the language really quickly

some teachers can speak english, although they aren't supposed to speak to you in english, so you'd need to learn really fast (that's what I did) or use an interpreter

at the Arenal primary, where both my girls went, they have a buddy system whereby another english-speaking child will look after yours for a while, helping translate at first - but at your daughter's age she probably wouldn't need help for long at all


----------



## jojo

Work is especially bad for builders. The property market crashed her a couple of years ago. There are millions of half built and empty new built properties in southern Spain and many building companies have gone under, not to mention all the repossessions, hence property prices are falling and there is very little in the way of work. There are also lots of polish who are offering building services at very low prices. So no, out of all the possible jobs, building is the worst hit. 
There are some telesales jobs around which may suit you, altho many are commission only???

Apart from that, if you at least have a property, thats half the battle I guess. 

Schools are good, your daughter will learn the language by simply being thrown in the deep end, its amazing how quickly kids learn and as for you conversing with the teachers, well, theres usually a teacher who can speak english who will interpret for you - helping with homework can be fun LOL and Spanish maths is quite an adventure - very different form maths in the UK !!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## nadineb

Hiya and thanks for the prompt response, well you have made me feel better about the schools its just the work situation we need to work on. We know its not going to be easy and I suppose we can always come back to England if we have to. Why is work so bad in Spain whats the best types of jobs to go for.

Thanks
x


----------



## jojo

nadineb said:


> Hiya and thanks for the prompt response, well you have made me feel better about the schools its just the work situation we need to work on. We know its not going to be easy and I suppose we can always come back to England if we have to. Why is work so bad in Spain whats the best types of jobs to go for.
> 
> Thanks
> x



Spain over built houses etc and that caused big problems when the world wide recession hit, and that has still not really been addressed and the rest is a knock on effect!

Most people who manage to survive in Spain are those who have either retired there or who have an outside income. Many of us have commuting partners. My husband works in the UK and several of my friends here have partners/husbands who commute or have on line businesses. If you have a good profession or career, its possible to find companies who will recruit, altho most will insist on you being totally fluent in written and spoken spanish. But if you're relying on scratching around for menial jobs, ie gardening, cleaning, pool maintenance, bar work etc - altho you may pick up bits and pieces, you're gonna spend your life in a panic as to where the next pay cheque will come from. Also to work like that legally, you would need to register as autonomo and that costs around 250€ a month regardless of income. And of course, worse than that, unles you've paid into the Spanish system, you cant claim any benefits or free health care

There, thats my doom and gloom done for the day!! Apart from that, if you have a good income it is a lovely place to live. Its not a cheap or easy option, but it is beautiful!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

nadineb said:


> Hiya and thanks for the prompt response, well you have made me feel better about the schools its just the work situation we need to work on. We know its not going to be easy and I suppose we can always come back to England if we have to. Why is work so bad in Spain whats the best types of jobs to go for.
> 
> Thanks
> x


definately not building!


from my roof terrace I can see empty & not quite finished apartment blocks as far as the eye can see, simply because they started building before the crash, & there's no-one to buy the finished ones or money to finish the half-built ones

as I said in my last post, & as jojo has said, most people hanging on here (& trust me, hanging on by the fingertips is what most of us are doing) have an income from elsewhere

I work here - I'm a self-employed teacher & I'm busy - but afaik I'm the only teacher in the area doing private maths tutoring to GCSE who can also work with spanish & valenciano textbooks - so I have found a niche

I also teach spanish to english speaking people & english to spanish speakers - again, I'm pretty busy, partly because two local language schools have closed down in the past couple of years - both were very long established - getting on for 30 years - but couldn't survive because of the overheads (I don't have or need premises, so my overheads are minimal)

I've been established for several years so have built a reputation - & in Spain, reputation is everything

even with all that, we couldn't survive as a family on what I earn - our main income is from my OH's business outside Spain


unemployment overall in Spain is running at over 20% - & for under 25s it's nearer 45%- this is just the wrong time to be coming here if you need to earn a living here


----------



## mrypg9

Dionne - Lee: You had a good holiday in Spain and will have happy memories of that time.
Relocate to Spain now and there is a 99% chance that those good memories will quickly sour and you may well be wishing you had spent your holiday in Blackpool.
Sorry to be blunt but when a family's well-being is at stake it's not helpful to coat the truth with honeyed words.
The fact is that in parts of the Costa Del Sol unemployment is currently at 34%. Many British immigrants are returning home, many want to but can't as they are stuck with unsaleable property, the price of which may have dropped by as much as 40% or even more from the original purchase price. 
Job opportunities, such as they are, are insecure, low-paid and usually involve longer hours than in the UK. A good command of Spanish is necessary for most jobs.
Understandably, Spaniards will give their own people priority when awarding jobs.
The reasons for the dire economic situation are various: some are common to most of Europe and stem from the banking crisis -public sector job losses and wage cuts - others are more specific to Spain such as a burst speculative housing bubble, the collapse of tourism in some areas, lack of a venture capital/investment in innovation culture, restrictive labour laws which make it very difficult for small firms to shed workers in an economic downturn and which discourage permanent contracts, training etc.
Things could get worse if market contagion downgrades Spanish Treasury bonds. It seems very likely that next year's elections will result in a huge victory for the right which will probably mean even more austerity.
Although undoubtedly gloomy, the situation in the UK bears no comparison with Spain.


----------



## nadineb

Thanks Jo

I guess we really need to think about this , my partner does everything in the building trade so is a manual worker, I am not keen on him having to go back to england to work for a few weeks a month but he said he would. How about odd jobs/handy men, garden work etc.
Nadine
xx


----------



## MaidenScotland

nadineb said:


> Thanks Jo
> 
> I guess we really need to think about this , my partner does everything in the building trade so is a manual worker, I am not keen on him having to go back to england to work for a few weeks a month but he said he would. How about odd jobs/handy men, garden work etc.
> Nadine
> xx




Your husband would have to get in line... builders are now doing odd jobs to survive.


----------



## nadineb

Hiya

What sort of businesses are people running from home? 

I was a sales manager for BT, I also publish a magazine and can spray tan (ha ha )

what are my chances of work in any of those areas.
Nadine
x


----------



## MaidenScotland

nadineb said:


> Hiya
> 
> What sort of businesses are people running from home?
> 
> I was a sales manager for BT, I also publish a magazine and can spray tan (ha ha )
> 
> what are my chances of work in any of those areas.
> Nadine
> x



Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## xabiaxica

nadineb said:


> Hiya
> 
> What sort of businesses are people running from home?
> 
> I was a sales manager for BT, I also publish a magazine and can spray tan (ha ha )
> 
> what are my chances of work in any of those areas.
> Nadine
> x


everyone I know here from the UK who has a business they run online has a business which was well-established already, before they came

if it could support them in the UK, then it can support them here

if it couldn't there, then it won't here - especially if trips to the UK are required

I don't know of anyone doing the sort of 'home work' that I think you mean


----------



## jojo

nadineb said:


> Hiya
> 
> What sort of businesses are people running from home?
> 
> I was a sales manager for BT, I also publish a magazine and can spray tan (ha ha )
> 
> what are my chances of work in any of those areas.
> Nadine
> x


My friends who work from home have a web design business that was established with a good customer base before they came to live in Spain. I have another friend who's husband works in finance and travels all over the world and Spain is their base and another one who's retired early. My husband has a business in the UK and commutes and I work part time selling timeshare which just about covers the cost of my food bill, it took me three years to get that job and its ok, but without my husband commuting it wouldnt be anywhere near enough to live on.

I guess in answer to your chances of finding work in your chosen fields is that if you dont speak or write spanish fluently, you wont even be able to fill in an application form and no one is going to even be able to interview you. To start your own business is fraught with complications, especially if you dont understand the spanish system or language

Come over and do some research, spend some time here looking round and seeing how you think you could make enough money to live here, look at the cost of living, the sort of work thats available, chat to other expats and see what they do to survive. But dont burn any bridges in the UK. Spain is a harsh country if you have no income, there are no benefits, no child allowance and no free healthcare............ As lovely as it is, it isnt the easy option at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## nadineb

Hi Lee/Dionne

I dont blame you for falling in love with Javea , have you made the move yet?. My parents have lived in Gandia for 20 yrs and loved it I always visited Javea when on holiday and loved it. We bought our place about 7 years ago on the Montgo a beautiful area which we love. We only moved over two weeks ago so all new to us but would be happy to keep you posted on what happens. We have a 4 year old, we are visiting the town hall this week re schools etc. 
In terms of areas in Javea there are really to ends one is the beach and the other the port I have to say my preference is the port for many reasons I have also been told by people that live in Javea that Toscal, Tosalet etc are alot damper than this side. I know there is a lot of doom and gloom on these sites re work and yes it is hard but it is hard everywhere including the UK we have made the move for a different way of life not expecting to earn as much as in the Uk but that is what most people expect. My partner is a builder and does everything and is very positive he will find some form of work however we are having some settling in time before that happens. I have looked for work from the UK and have had a couple of company's ask me to make contact. You do need to have an open mind, stay positive and come with some money to tide you over in the meantime. 
Best of luck 
Nadine
xxxx


----------



## mrypg9

nadineb said:


> Hi Lee/Dionne
> 
> I dont blame you for falling in love with Javea , have you made the move yet?. My parents have lived in Gandia for 20 yrs and loved it I always visited Javea when on holiday and loved it. We bought our place about 7 years ago on the Montgo a beautiful area which we love. We only moved over two weeks ago so all new to us but would be happy to keep you posted on what happens. We have a 4 year old, we are visiting the town hall this week re schools etc.
> In terms of areas in Javea there are really to ends one is the beach and the other the port I have to say my preference is the port for many reasons I have also been told by people that live in Javea that Toscal, Tosalet etc are alot damper than this side. I know there is a lot of doom and gloom on these sites re work and yes it is hard but it is hard everywhere including the UK we have made the move for a different way of life not expecting to earn as much as in the Uk but that is what most people expect. My partner is a builder and does everything and is very positive he will find some form of work however we are having some settling in time before that happens. I have looked for work from the UK and have had a couple of company's ask me to make contact. You do need to have an open mind, stay positive and come with some money to tide you over in the meantime.
> Best of luck
> Nadine
> xxxx



I would say only that while it is true that it is hard everywhere, it is harder in some places than others and Spain is without doubt the hardest in Europe, especially for the construction trade.
Unemployment in some areas of Spain is over 30%. It's not only work you have to think of either....you will not receive free health care or benefits of any kind for you and your child until you have worked legally and secured sufficient social security contributions.
Yes, there is work to be picked up but it is mainly casual, low-paid work 'on the black'. The Government is quite rightly cracking down on the black economy so even that kind of work is going to become scarcer.
There is another danger in that kind of work too. I know of someone who did landscaping work on the black, spent hundreds of euros on plants etc. for the garden she was working on...then the guy who had commissioned the work simply refused to pay her. She had done 2000 euros plus amount of work but could do absolutely nothing to get her money.
Maybe there is some work to be 'picked up' in Javea but can you rely on 'picking up' work when you have a family? Surely security is important - it would be to me.
I know we sound like a load of moaning minnies but the fact is that unless you are retired with a good income, have an established business you can run from Spain or a secure job with contract lined up, your life will be very hand-to-mouth.
For me that wouldn't be a very good life asnd a bit of sun wouldn't compensate.
If you were young and single or had no dependant children I'd say 'Go for it' but not if you have family responsibilities.


----------



## gpgp

nadineb said:


> Hi We are new to the site, we already have a house in Javea and still have a morgage on it we used to visit 3/4 times a year till we had our daughter who is now 3. We bought the house 5 years ago and are now looking to move two things worry me from what I am reading everywhere and thats work and schools. My partner is a builder and works for homself in the UK, I used to work for BT as a sales manager but took time out and now run a small business from home. Is work really that bad? even for builders, we too were thinking my partner may need to work in england for two weeks of the month but thats not ideal. We really are willing to do anything and realise the money is not the same as the UK. Is it worth coming for a year as a tester. I would also like our daughter to go to a spanish school I have heard the port school is good but how do you converse with the teachers and how will they understand my daughter.
> Any advice help etc is very welcome.
> We were also wondering if there are a lot of expats there that are around our age give or take 10 years ( i'm 38 by the way)
> 
> Nadine



Hi

We are in a similar position and want to move this september, i must say though that the job front does look bleak. How have you managed? i am a joiner so would be looking at bits and bats but could survive for a couple of years if need be. However i cant retire so dont want to run out of money in five years or so.

My kids are 9 and 5 so im keen to move before its to late. How do you apply to primary schools if you are in the uk?

Hope you are doing well and look forward to your reply.

Thanks
Graeme


----------



## xabiaxica

gpgp said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in a similar position and want to move this september, i must say though that the job front does look bleak. How have you managed? i am a joiner so would be looking at bits and bats but could survive for a couple of years if need be. However i cant retire so dont want to run out of money in five years or so.
> 
> My kids are 9 and 5 so im keen to move before its to late. How do you apply to primary schools if you are in the uk?
> 
> Hope you are doing well and look forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks
> Graeme


:welcome:



yes, if you want to move your children into Spanish school, you really can't leave it any longer for the older one

you can't get your kids into school until you are registered as resident here - which you obviously can't do until you actually are............

this might be the sticking point for you

in order to register as resident, the Spanish govt has recently introduced a requirement for proof of income & proof of healthcare provision - so you'd need to be able to show a regular income - it is thought that you need to show +/- 430€ per person per month - so for a family of 4 that's about 1720€ a month (don't know if that's before or after tax/NI though - probably after :confused2

so you need either an income from outside Spain + private healthcare, or a contracted job here, or you need to be self-employed here - whatever way it goes though - you need to be able to prove that income....which you won't get doing 'bits & bats' I'm afraid


----------



## gpgp

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, if you want to move your children into Spanish school, you really can't leave it any longer for the older one
> 
> you can't get your kids into school until you are registered as resident here - which you obviously can't do until you actually are............
> 
> this might be the sticking point for you
> 
> in order to register as resident, the Spanish govt has recently introduced a requirement for proof of income & proof of healthcare provision - so you'd need to be able to show a regular income - it is thought that you need to show +/- 430€ per person per month - so for a family of 4 that's about 1720€ a month (don't know if that's before or after tax/NI though - probably after :confused2
> 
> so you need either an income from outside Spain + private healthcare, or a contracted job here, or you need to be self-employed here - whatever way it goes though - you need to be able to prove that income....which you won't get doing 'bits & bats' I'm afraid



Thanks for the promt response!

I have enough not to work for ten years, the point is i dont want to retire yet as i am to young (36). However i love it in moraira and have a holiday place there, we come every year and i allways want to live there. Basically i was justseeing if you were managing, as the threads on here were all a bit negative. Im quite outgoing and so is my wife and have a good work ethic, however if there is no work then theres no work! we wouldnt want a millionaires lifestyle, just enough to enjoy the way of life with the kids etc.

Would appreciate any advice you have.

Thanks


----------



## jojo

gpgp said:


> Thanks for the promt response!
> 
> I have enough not to work for ten years, the point is i dont want to retire yet as i am to young (36). However i love it in moraira and have a holiday place there, we come every year and i allways want to live there. Basically i was justseeing if you were managing, as the threads on here were all a bit negative. Im quite outgoing and so is my wife and have a good work ethic, however if there is no work then theres no work! we wouldnt want a millionaires lifestyle, just enough to enjoy the way of life with the kids etc.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice you have.
> 
> Thanks



My advice would be to keep it as holidays for now. Maybe stay for the duration of the summer and then have smaller holidays throughout the year. That way you keep your options open and dont lose your benefits in the UK (free healthcare, child allowance etc, neither of which you can claim in Spain). 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

gpgp said:


> Thanks for the promt response!
> 
> I have enough not to work for ten years, the point is i dont want to retire yet as i am to young (36). However i love it in moraira and have a holiday place there, we come every year and i allways want to live there. Basically i was justseeing if you were managing, as the threads on here were all a bit negative. Im quite outgoing and so is my wife and have a good work ethic, however if there is no work then theres no work! we wouldnt want a millionaires lifestyle, just enough to enjoy the way of life with the kids etc.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice you have.
> 
> Thanks


if you have enough to keep you going that long then you shouldn't really have any problems getting residency - we don't yet know exactly what the _extranjerías _are accepting as proof of income for those who actually don't _need _ to work - probably such a healthy bank balance would be enough 

in your shoes I'd probably go for it


----------



## bob_bob

All that will happen is you will become progressively poorer over the next few years and run out of cash just as the children start higher education which will cost you thousands of pounds you don't have.


----------



## xabiaxica

bob_bob said:


> All that will happen is you will become progressively poorer over the next few years and run out of cash just as the children start higher education which will cost you thousands of pounds you don't have.


which is of course a VERY good point


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gpgp said:


> Thanks for the promt response!
> 
> I have enough not to work for ten years, the point is i dont want to retire yet as i am to young (36). However i love it in moraira and have a holiday place there, we come every year and i allways want to live there. Basically i was justseeing if you were managing, as the threads on here were all a bit negative. Im quite outgoing and so is my wife and have a good work ethic, however if there is no work then theres no work! we wouldnt want a millionaires lifestyle, just enough to enjoy the way of life with the kids etc.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice you have.
> 
> Thanks


There's a reason for the threads being negative, and you yourself have given that reason.

You can the hardest working, most promising, the most experienced architect to toilet cleaner, but if there aren't any positions going just how are new people going to make a living?

Having said that, there'll always be somebody who will manage to forge their way ahead. However, I still question why somebody with a family to look after would think coming to Spain in 2012 to look for work was a responsible action.


----------



## mrypg9

Anyone with a job in the UK should stay there and hang on to it.
Here on the CdS joiners, plasterers, gardeners, plumbersetc. are two a penny and will work for a pittance. There are 'work wanted' ads in Spanish and a few English ones on nearly every tree and lamp-post round here.
I've heard of people who will work for under 5 euros an hour.
The reason is simple: the official unemployment rate is 34% but that is surely an underestimate.
Our local Town Hall is poised to make over two hundred workers redundant.
Sunshine isn't free...it comes with rent/mortgage payments, grocery bills, clothing bills, utility bills,insurances, assorted repairs....and these come with money which for those not yet retired comes more often than not through work.
And work is very very scarce indeed, especially for non-Spanish-speaking immigrants and especially for those seeking work in the construction trade which is dead, finished. 
Yes, there will always be one lucky person who will find work...but it will most likely be poorly-paid, insecure and on the black ...which is illegal and means you will most probably not qualify for frree health care and other benefits.
When people say you should take the chance I always think they should offer you and your family a free ticket back to the UK if things don't work out.


----------



## williams41

*retired*

just retired from teaching and sold house in uk. cant decide between javea and mojacar to rent for long term before buying. what is there actively for ex pats to do whilst in spain.


----------



## xabiaxica

williams41 said:


> just retired from teaching and sold house in uk. cant decide between javea and mojacar to rent for long term before buying. what is there actively for ex pats to do whilst in spain.


:welcome:

why not try both for 6 months to a year before deciding?

that said - & of course I'm biased - Jávea has tons to do for expats - all kinds of clubs & a very active U3A

Jávea U3A - Home

I just wish I was retired so that I could join in


----------



## Nick and Ava 2014

*Newby here *

Hi all, :wave:

Been looking at all your comments etc, I'm Nick 28 and my wife is Ava 35. We have 2 children 2 and 4 but will be 3 and 5 when we move out to Jevea and us adults dont get no older 

Heard nothing but good news other than the downfall of work but we have well established business back in the UK. We will be coming out to Jevea a few times to hopefully get to know a few of the locals and hopefully a few English too  

We are moving out in September/October time. 

Just want a few tips on where best to look for villas in Jevea with around 1300 - 3000 GBP per month and best schools been also looking at international schools (private) but all seems the state schools are just as beneficial in Jevea. 

Is there good gyms in Jevea also? fitness and body building ones? 

Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to draw a mental picture. My wife has taken the children on holiday there and fallen in love with the place and it's where she wants to bring the children up but I stay at home working  but now time for me to sit back and get myself to Jevea and enjoy the correct life.


----------



## xabiaxica

Nick and Ava 2014 said:


> Hi all, :wave:
> 
> Been looking at all your comments etc, I'm Nick 28 and my wife is Ava 35. We have 2 children 2 and 4 but will be 3 and 5 when we move out to Jevea and us adults dont get no older
> 
> Heard nothing but good news other than the downfall of work but we have well established business back in the UK. We will be coming out to Jevea a few times to hopefully get to know a few of the locals and hopefully a few English too
> 
> We are moving out in September/October time.
> 
> Just want a few tips on where best to look for villas in Jevea with around 1300 - 3000 GBP per month and best schools been also looking at international schools (private) but all seems the state schools are just as beneficial in Jevea.
> 
> Is there good gyms in Jevea also? fitness and body building ones?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to draw a mental picture. My wife has taken the children on holiday there and fallen in love with the place and it's where she wants to bring the children up but I stay at home working  but now time for me to sit back and get myself to Jevea and enjoy the correct life.


:welcome:

yes I'd certainly go with the state schools with kids at that age - in fact we did 10.5 years ago!

there are several good gyms 

you'll get a pretty amazing property for that monthly rental too


----------



## Trishc

Nick and Ava we are making the same move this year with similar aged children...just wondering how it's all going and any tips would be welcome!


----------



## Adventuring again

Hi all
Myself and my two kids, 4 and 6 are moving out to Javea in 9 weeks time...eek...

Got school, accommodation and work sorted so the basics are in place but just wondering if there were any kind of scout type groups for my 6 year old son and my daughter loves gymnastics and wants to learn to play guitar properly - any ideas?

Also I don't know anyone out there so looking to make some friends and join some clubs (theatre, book, dance etc)

Thanks guys xx


----------



## Gazeebo

williams41 said:


> just retired from teaching and sold house in uk. cant decide between javea and mojacar to rent for long term before buying. what is there actively for ex pats to do whilst in spain.


As Xabiachica has said, look at the U3A. We are coming out in October and have researched what we can do. The U3A sounds good, voluntary work is also available and I believe there are a couple of studios that do Zumba and Pilates. That's me kept happy at my age!
Certainly beats standing at the front of a class of teenagers who don't want to be there, any day.


----------

